# The Grey



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 2, 2012)

Saw this tonight, was actually impressed at how good it was. Thought it'd be a just another gritty Liam Neesan action film...


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd be disappointed if it wasn't frankly.


----------

